# Airline rip off



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

Some people may be aware of this, others may be able to help / advise how to get round this.

Having just booked a return flight for a quick holiday in the UK with an airline whose website is predominantly blue and yellow, I was astounded!

We, 3 of us could fly to Liverpool and back for €54! Wow. 

Add a couple of suitcases (to accommodate the presents our daughter normally receives and some stuff we need to bring back) cost €60! Wow, I weigh more than 30 kilos, yet apparently it costs more to fly 30 kilos than it does to fly me (and my family). 

Can I just buy seats for luggage and save money?

Then, and this is the best bit, pay by visa debit and incur a €18 handling charge EACH WAY for the privilege. €36 in total. 

The privilege of what? Printing your own tickets using your own ink? Using an automated booking service? Using a debit card?

If anyone is considering booking flights with budget airlines, you might want to find a way of avoiding this excessive fee.

For the benefit of others (and my own future reference) apart from flying with another airline, does anyone know a way of avoiding this surcharge?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No there doesn't seem to be any way to avoided the charges.. I booked a flight from Glasgow to Stansted with Easyjet and it was offering half price luggage if booked there and then, so I duly booked a suitcase and was charged 9 pound sterling.. I am only in Stansted for a few hours before I fly to Alicante.. so of course I was expecting my case to be half price.. it costs 14 sterling from Stansted and 9 from Glagow.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lets not forget, if we dont use budget airlines, the costs maybe be more transparent, BUT they are a hellova lot more! But yes, I agree!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

andmac I hope you will shout loud and in the right directions about the credit card charge. Obviously there is a cost to process the transaction but it is a fraction of that. I don't understand why you had to pay twice if it was booked as a return? 

The problem with your luggage is simply that it is politically incorrect to infer that fat people should pay per pound  Can't see the problem as an average weight person 

But despite the credit card charge it should not be forgotten that you are flying very cheap (as Jo suggests)  An airline that loves to take the proverbial out of its customers but incredibly cheap  Be careful knocking it or you may loose the option.

As for Easyjet offering a discount on part of your trip for luggage  Not sure you have a case Maiden. It is not only the weight but the handling time, staff and equipment.

Overall Easyjet offer me opportunity that I could not believe pre Easyjet. My problem is that the train fare costs more than the flight 

As for blue and yellow - I still have my pride


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

andmac said:


> Some people may be aware of this, others may be able to help / advise how to get round this.
> 
> Having just booked a return flight for a quick holiday in the UK with an airline whose website is predominantly blue and yellow, I was astounded!
> 
> ...




Check your luggage allowance.. you don't get 30kg with a budget airline.


----------



## Mame (Aug 8, 2008)

I fly with them every month, only ever with hand baggage and none of the other airlines ever beat them on price. The only thing that really annoys me is the debit card charge.


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

Mame said:


> I fly with them every month, only ever with hand baggage and none of the other airlines ever beat them on price. The only thing that really annoys me is the debit card charge.


You can get a Pre payment card that allows you to book flights without the charge, It's free to get one and you just load it with money when you need to book your flight. The fee's a minimal compared to what Mr O'Leary wants to charge. You can get round paying any fee's , My in laws are flying over in a couple of weeks for £12 all in, NO baggage fee, CC fee or Taxes !!:clap2:

Everyone should watch this !! It's very funny


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here's an article that might give some people some ideas on how to lower costs
How to avoid budget airline charges | This is Money


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I've finally given up being angry about it. Nowadays I just assume it's going to cost a total of €140 return each to fly to the UK and back, and if it works out less, that's a bonus.

At least the budget airlines usually run on time and don't tend to lose your luggage. British Airways don´t score very high in either respect.


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Check your luggage allowance.. you don't get 30kg with a budget airline.


Hi, we paid for 2 x 15kg!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes a prepaid MASTERCARD (must be mastercard) gets you around the surcharge with Ryanair. A VISA ELECTRON card gets you around it with easyjet. The problem with electron is that its not prepay and its a rarer type of debit card which most people don´t have.

Some UK banks issue them on their basic account or on childrens accounts. My friend in the UK has a bank account in her 16 year old daughters name which comes with an electron. She transfers money to her account and uses her card when flying with easyjet.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

10 years ago the return flight from East Midlands to Malaga with British Midland was £170 approx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Yes a prepaid MASTERCARD (must be mastercard) gets you around the surcharge with Ryanair. A VISA ELECTRON card gets you around it with easyjet. The problem with electron is that its not prepay and its a rarer type of debit card which most people don´t have.
> 
> Some UK banks issue them on their basic account or on childrens accounts. My friend in the UK has a bank account in her 16 year old daughters name which comes with an electron. She transfers money to her account and uses her card when flying with easyjet.


What is this visa electron? Can you ask your bank for one in the UK or here?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> What is this visa electron? Can you ask your bank for one in the UK or here?


it's a debit card - we have one from our bank here


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Its another type of visa card but its usually for basic accounts... OK the technical part.... when you use a VISA or a Mastercard, many retailers have "floor limits" which means that if their electronic terminal is broken they can use a manual paper slip and the bank guarantee to pay them any sum up to 100 or 200 or 500 for example. Its rare that machines break but if they do, with visa or mastercard they can still take the details and are guaranteed small payments. This does not apply to electron and all transactions but be electronically processed or the retailer must call to get authorisation.

They are usually given to children or holders of basic bank accounts where the bank assess the customer as not scoring high enough for a full account with credit facilities.

The are one of the rarer cards if I am honest BUT some banks (and i dont know who) use them on their basic accounts. In Spain I believe some banks issue them as standard, but certainly the UK they are available but rarer. I tried to get one a couple of years ago but the bank said I couldnt have the basic account.. I had to have a standard account which ame with a standard visa debit GRRRR

Having this card gets you out of the admin fee with Easyjet.

The airlines get around the fact that charging such fees to use a debit card is against regulations, by saying "this type is free". They pick a rare type so not many people have them... but obvioulsy if they offer a free option they can legally then say "if you want a different option you pay administration". Its a loophole they use, but if you can get your hands on one of the cards that allow free flight bookings then its worth doing.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Its another type of visa card but its usually for basic accounts... OK the technical part.... when you use a VISA or a Mastercard, many retailers have "floor limits" which means that if their electronic terminal is broken they can use a manual paper slip and the bank guarantee to pay them any sum up to 100 or 200 or 500 for example. Its rare that machines break but if they do, with visa or mastercard they can still take the details and are guaranteed small payments. This does not apply to electron and all transactions but be electronically processed or the retailer must call to get authorisation.
> 
> They are usually given to children or holders of basic bank accounts where the bank assess the customer as not scoring high enough for a full account with credit facilities.
> 
> ...


we asked for one as they are useful - & were given one

and credit card too


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> we asked for one as they are useful - & were given one
> 
> and credit card too


in the uk or here? which bank?

Barclays would nto give me one, only normal visa debit GRR


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> in the uk or here? which bank?
> 
> Barclays would nto give me one, only normal visa debit GRR


here in Spain

Caixa Catalunya

I think we had one with our old BBVA account too

we don't like credit cards & very rarely use them - although we have them


we prefer cash - or if we have to use a card (for instance shopping online ) we prefer a debit card


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> here in Spain
> 
> Caixa Catalunya
> 
> ...


In UK, I got a Visa Electron with Halifax Easycash account. Just applied online (I have debit cards with other banks) and was issued in a week or so.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Its another type of visa card but its usually for basic accounts... OK the technical part.... when you use a VISA or a Mastercard, many retailers have "floor limits" which means that if their electronic terminal is broken they can use a manual paper slip and the bank guarantee to pay them any sum up to 100 or 200 or 500 for example. Its rare that machines break but if they do, with visa or mastercard they can still take the details and are guaranteed small payments. This does not apply to electron and all transactions but be electronically processed or the retailer must call to get authorisation.
> 
> They are usually given to children or holders of basic bank accounts where the bank assess the customer as not scoring high enough for a full account with credit facilities.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, very interesting. Will speak to OH about it.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ryanair last week announced deep cuts of up to 80% at its Alicante base from October, following AENA Alicante’s decision the previous week to force Ryanair to use airbridges, and pay over €2m p.a. extra for these unnecessary facilities. Ryanair has been operating at Alicante Airport for over five years without the use of airbridges and the airline claimed this decision by AENA Alicante is an abuse of its monopoly. 

Ryanair has submitted a formal complaint about this monopoly abuse by AENA Alicante to both the Spanish Government and the European Commission.

In response Ryanair announces the following deep cuts at its Alicante base with the introduction of its winter 2011/12 schedule from October as follows:

• From 11 to 2 base aircraft (down 80%).

• From 62 to 31 routes (loss of 31 routes).

• From over 600 to less than 200 weekly flights.

• From over 4M to fewer than 1.5M passengers p.a.

• The loss of over 2,500 jobs at Alicante.

Ryanair pointed out that the new terminal at Alicante has exactly the same boarding gate stairs as the old terminal, which would allow Ryanair’s flights to continue to apply its walk on/walk off boarding facilities. The use of airbridges, will significantly delay Ryanair turnarounds (because passengers can only use the front door), will lead to more handling delays and will increase Ryanair’s costs at Alicante by over €2m p.a.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Over the past five years, until last autumn, I have been a very frequent flier. At one point I was making weekly return trips to the UK. I have used EasyJet, BMI Baby, Jet2 but NEVER Ryanair as everyone I know personally who has used them has without exception vowed 'Never again'.
Whenever possible I will fly BA or another non-budget airline as on nearly every occasion the price difference between being treated like a client and not one of a herd of cattle has been minimal. Last week I flew to Glasgow from Malaga via EasyJet as there is no other direct flight to Glasgow. I spent the flight cuddling my knees and plugging in my earphones to avoid the screaming and shouting - and not just from children. I had to pay for a piece of luggage I normally take as cabin luggage when I fly BA and also a fee for booking via credit card. 
I flew back from Gatwick with BA. When I calculated the price of a direct Glasgow - Malaga flight as opposed to a Glasgow - Gatwick then Gatwick - Malaga flight the differential was not excessive when other charges are taken into account. The return flight from Glasgow - Malaga departs at the unearthly hour of 06.00 which is a no-no for me as it involves a sleepless night.
The fact is that in most cases the price differential between budget and scheduled airlines is minimal and well worth the small extra price for comfort. As for punctuality: I have experienced delays with all airlines but these were due to circumstances beyond anyone's control such as severe inclement weather.In my experience BA treat its stranded customers with more care than budget airlines.
Another drawback for business travellers which until recently I was is that budget airlines do not issue flexible tickets. On more than one occasion I have had to make use of this facility.
This is impossible with budget airlines which although they claim to be attracting business travellers do little to make the option worthwhile.. You have to fork out for another ticket if your meeting runs over time or for whatever reason you are delayed.. EasyJet also have a habit of cancelling flights at fairly short notice and rebooking you which isn't always convenient if you travel on business.
I rarely travel now whether on business or for other reasons but I always choose BA when I do simply because the service is miles better and the ticket price compares more than favourably with the not-so-cheap-and-cheerful budget operators. I have booked trips to London and from London to Prague for June, all with BA and the difference in price was simply not worth considering when the other factors were taken into account.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There often isn't a choice... Alicante to Glagow with B.A gives me a horrendous flight time


ice
Depart
Arrive
From
To
Flight
Operating airline
Class
of travel
€190

09:45 19 May
10:45 19 May
Alicante
Madrid
BA7087
Iberia
Economy
12:35 19 May
13:55 19 May
Madrid
Heathrow (London)
BA0457
British Airways
Euro Traveller
16:25 19 May
17:50 19 May
Heathrow (London)
Glasgow
BA1488
British Airways
Domestic
2 flight connections, total journey time: 9 hours 05 minutes.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Joppa said:


> In UK, I got a Visa Electron with Halifax Easycash account. Just applied online (I have debit cards with other banks) and was issued in a week or so.


I got a Visa Electron with my Halifax Hispania account. But Easyjet won't accept it!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> There often isn't a choice... Alicante to Glagow with B.A gives me a horrendous flight time
> 
> 
> ice
> ...



When OH was flying frequently from Prague to Glasgow she had one direct flight only: Globespan. Now that airline no longer exists I presume there's no direct link between the cities. She occasionally used BA and had to connect at Heathrow which involved long waits or heartstopping dashes between gates. Once she connected via Schiphol. 
When I was in Glasgow earlier this week I met some poor souls who had booked Ryanair and found themselves in Prestwick, some thirty miles or so from the City centre. They had neglected to ascertain in exactly which field Ryanair would deposit them...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> When OH was flying frequently from Prague to Glasgow she had one direct flight only: Globespan. Now that airline no longer exists I presume there's no direct link between the cities. She occasionally used BA and had to connect at Heathrow which involved long waits or heartstopping dashes between gates. Once she connected via Schiphol.
> When I was in Glasgow earlier this week I met some poor souls who had booked Ryanair and found themselves in Prestwick, some thirty miles or so from the City centre. They had neglected to ascertain in exactly which field Ryanair would deposit them...




I have used Ryanair at Prestwick and it is ok, much more preferable to a 9 hour journey using BA. Train from Prestwick to Glasgow is easy.
When you fly into Heathrow or Gatwick your not in London..


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have used Ryanair at Prestwick and it is ok, much more preferable to a 9 hour journey using BA. Train from Prestwick to Glasgow is easy.
> When you fly into Heathrow or Gatwick your not in London..


True but my son or dil usually pick me up from Gatwick and if I'm going to Central London I take the Piccadilly Line which used to cost £4 - I think it's now £4.50.
Prestwick is about an hour from Glasgow though isn't it? Although the tube journey takes about 45 minutes from H/row to Russell Square where my hotel is.
I took the train from Glasgow to London Kings X this week. It took about six hours but the scenery to the border and just beyond was stunning.
I saw some attractive apartments in the Merchant City and along the Clyde. Pricey but the City is an excellent location. I found the cold and damp a bit of a shock though (soft Southerner) so I'm hoping OH might rethink future plans. 
The City itself was great as ever...so many excellent places to eat. My current favourites are Fratelli Sarti and La Bonne Auberge, although I nearly fainted with shock when I saw the cheapest wine on the Sarti menu was priced at £18.99. ...
Spain spoils you......


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I took the train from Glasgow to London Kings X this week. It took about six hours but the scenery to the border and just beyond was stunning.


It is, I grew up in the borders near the west coast main line. Coming down through the hills around Moffat is simply stunning. The motorway drive is great too!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

as I retired airline worker...everyone compalins about the prices of either an ailine ticket or the additonal fees for this and that...the fact is...airline tickets are cheaper now than twenty years ago...as for the additonal fees...airline employee's need to eat as well...investors need a return on their money...etc...thanks America for degegulation...which is happening in Europe...world your welcome...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

folklore said:


> as I retired airline worker...everyone compalins about the prices of either an ailine ticket or the additonal fees for this and that...the fact is...airline tickets are cheaper now than twenty years ago...as for the additonal fees...airline employee's need to eat as well...investors need a return on their money...etc...thanks America for degegulation...which is happening in Europe...world your welcome...




I think its more the fact they tell you the price before they add everything on. if they just told us the complete price then I think that would stop a lot of the complaints.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

folklore said:


> as I retired airline worker...everyone compalins about the prices of either an ailine ticket or the additonal fees for this and that...the fact is...airline tickets are cheaper now than twenty years ago...as for the additonal fees...airline employee's need to eat as well...investors need a return on their money...etc...thanks America for degegulation...which is happening in Europe...world your welcome...


IMO no one is complaining about the additional charges being imposed as wages / fuel / equipment prices rise, but they do rightly get upset by the immoral pricing structure.
Flight from A to B is priced at C, but they fail to point out clearly on the front page that this will only apply to a walk on with no luggage (except hand) who *knows* about the no charge payment card they happen to accept (buried in the small print)

They should be made by law to cease attempting to dupe the public with a stupid headline price that will not apply to 70% of their customers (yes I made that figure up)
It is clearly immoral to apply an excessive surcharge for using a credit card, when for the vast bulk this is the only way that most can pay *and then* apply this to *each* named passenger on the booking.
The same logic applies to an error when booking, as in effect you are talking to a computer. To then apply a surcharge that is more than the headline price to correct this error, even if done within minuets is immoral & IMO illegal.
Etc Etc Etc !


----------



## spc1980ro (Apr 23, 2011)

andmac said:


> Some people may be aware of this, others may be able to help / advise how to get round this.
> 
> Having just booked a return flight for a quick holiday in the UK with an airline whose website is predominantly blue and yellow, I was astounded!
> 
> ...


no! but you can choose another airline, but make sure you read the term and condition page first!


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Ryanair are a law unto themselves, recently they got a smacked bottom from a spanish court for not accepting the Spanish ID card as suitable proof of identity, bear in mind this was for an internal flight.


----------



## yo_soy (Feb 18, 2010)

I know it's a bit of a _trampa_ when you see a €9.99 flight and don't think about the luggage cost; the transaction fee; the taxes etc. but it is still, comparably, a good deal. 

I flew Bristol to Barcelona with easyjet in January and it cost me in the region of £90, including fees etc. Which is about the same for a walk-up ticket from Swansea to London on the train.

Internal flights can be cheap. Girona to Madrid, return, in March cost me €20. Of course, I only took hand luggage, but the bus would have been about €50/60 and the AVE a lot more.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I booked my autumn flights, Bristol to Gran Canaria return and it cost £164.75 including a 15Kg case; silly cheap in the scheme of things.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Budget airlines Yorkshire Airlines--youtube by Hale and Pace very funny

YouTube - Yorkshire Airlines


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

fergie said:


> Budget airlines Yorkshire Airlines--youtube by Hale and Pace very funny
> 
> YouTube - Yorkshire Airlines



That's hilarious and accurate!!

I was brought up with the view that poor people couldn't afford to waste their money on cheap but poor quality things. I'd rather stay home than travel in discomfort. Air travel with any operator involves hanging around crowded airport departure lounges, paying well over the odds for poor quality food, putting up with delays due to various causes....Budget air travel to Prague usually involved flights with a majority of drunken or hung-over stag and hen party revellers - not a pleasant experience.
Now that I can choose whether to travel or not, staying at home often seems the best option...


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

folklore said:


> as I retired airline worker...everyone compalins about the prices of either an ailine ticket or the additonal fees for this and that...the fact is...airline tickets are cheaper now than twenty years ago...as for the additonal fees...airline employee's need to eat as well...investors need a return on their money...etc...thanks America for degegulation...which is happening in Europe...world your welcome...



Well said. Budget airlines are just that, a budget airline. You get a no frills flight and as your only on the aircraft a couple of hours I can't see what all the moaning is about although some folk worry about what others think of them flying cheap, some folk are pretentious pompous snobs who sneer at budget airlines..

Ryanair are not as bad as some would have you believe
FLIGHTONTIME.info - Ryanair Flight Delays & Punctuality in the UK

I've flown in all sorts of aircraft with various airlines, ranging from C130 Hercules (way too many times) to Concorde (dad and I on a boys only weekend in New York, heck of a trip); I prefer a train over any of them to be honest.


BMI are pulling out of Cardiff this year


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

bob_bob said:


> Well said. Budget airlines are just that, a budget airline. You get a no frills flight and as your only on the aircraft a couple of hours I can't see what all the moaning is about although some folk worry about what others think of them flying cheap, some folk are pretentious pompous snobs who sneer at budget airlines..
> 
> Ryanair are not as bad as some would have you believe
> FLIGHTONTIME.info - Ryanair Flight Delays & Punctuality in the UK
> ...


There was a big stink put out when Spirit Airlines starting charging for carry on. We flew Spirit many times and I had to agree with the move. It was taking thirty minutes for people to get off the plan because they were to cheap to spend an additonal 19us on checking their baggage. You can't run an airline when it takes that long to unload a plane and for us wheelchair users who have to wait for the folks to unboard to get the isle chair...well lets just say I got to see first hand why Spirit air started charging...good grief....189us w/return Medellin to Fort Lauderdale...once can't pay 19us for a checked bag?....

Hats off to Spirit...people forgot that American, Contiental and Avicana were charging 700usd for the same flight...guess what, now they don't!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bob_bob said:


> Well said. Budget airlines are just that, a budget airline. You get a no frills flight and as your only on the aircraft a couple of hours I *can't see what all the moaning is about although some folk worry about what others think of them flying cheap, some folk are pretentious pompous snobs who sneer at budget airlines..*
> Ryanair are not as bad as some would have you believe
> FLIGHTONTIME.info - Ryanair Flight Delays & Punctuality in the UK
> 
> ...


Well, I don't sneer at budget airlines, I just prefer not to use them for reasons I've given. Some might enjoy sharing a flight with a bunch of drunken stags, I don't.
If you consider that to be pretentious and snobbish, well, add it to being judgmental as that's another sin you apparently consider me guilty of.
You're not so slow in passing judgment yourself, I note....but I have no problem with that as I prefer people who have opinions, however much I disagree with them.
To reiterate: budget airlines serve a purpose which suits some and not others. I choose not to use them unless obliged to *because that's my choice.*
I also choose not to patronise Mac Donalds, vote Tory, read The Sun and will never set foot in Blackpool again.
Some might call that pretentious, others might call it discerning....others might simply say 'Sobre los gustos no hay disputos'.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

one should cheer budget airlines...as they have dramatically lowered the price of those airlines traditonally running under regulatory protection...they will all be budget airlines when it's over so get your duck under glass and champaign while you can.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Well, I don't sneer at budget airlines, I just prefer not to use them for reasons I've given. Some might enjoy sharing a flight with a bunch of drunken stags, I don't.
> If you consider that to be pretentious and snobbish, well, add it to being judgmental as that's another sin you apparently consider me guilty of.
> You're not so slow in passing judgment yourself, I note....but I have no problem with that as I prefer people who have opinions, however much I disagree with them.
> To reiterate: budget airlines serve a purpose which suits some and not others. I choose not to use them unless obliged to *because that's my choice.*
> ...


my OH has used Ryanair, I have used Easyjet & my OH uses them a lot

we have NEVER had to share a plane with _a bunch of drunken stags_!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> my OH has used Ryanair, I have used Easyjet & my OH uses them a lot
> 
> we have NEVER had to share a plane with _a bunch of drunken stags_!


No, nor me. If you choose to live in a city notorious for drunken stag parties then what else can you expect.

The Ryanair flight into Jerez de la Frontera is usually full of SKI-ers - the "grey pound", spending the kids' inheritance. It's nearly always on time and they don't lose your luggage.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Worth mentioning Monarch. Last year when there was the bad snow I was stranded thanks to Ryanair for best part of a week in Liverpool (not the best airport to be stranded in!). Ryanair were horrific, messed me about no end, where other airlines cancelled 1st thing in the morning (when the airport closed the runway), Ryanair told us that we all had to check in as normal, go through security and wait (the flipin runway was closed!). 4 days on the trot we all did this, only to be sent away a few hours after scheduled departure.

I managed to get a bus to Manchester where I had a flight with Monarch waiting and it was like a breathe of fresh air. Unlike Ryanair who told us nothing for days on end, Monarch were great... calling to track the aircraft every hour for me (I explained my ordeal with Ryanair). They allowed me to choose my seat, took off and landed on time AND we got a lovely meal (well as lovely as airline food can be).

They are a tad dearer than the other budget airlines, but where possible I always try to fly with them now, they are really a different league!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

folklore said:


> one should cheer budget airlines...as they have dramatically lowered the price of those airlines traditonally running under regulatory protection...they will all be budget airlines when it's over so get your duck under glass and champaign while you can.


Spot on really. 

With all these drunken hordes and mobs on planes its a true miracle aircraft are not dropping from the sky on a daily basis, charred bodies strewn across the countryside. 

I also flew with Laker, I suspect thats almost a swear word here lol, people lined up in the lounge begging for tickets, aircraft full of drunken sweaty hoi polloi reading the Sun...that flight was worse than my two week E&E course in Arctic Norway, I left the aircraft shaking and in need of a stiff drink or something to calm my nerves; it was hell.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, folks, after we've had various spiky versions of who won't fly with whom/read what/eat where, how about something more useful, like taking more stuff on board for free?

I'm a photographer. I no longer schlepp the cart-loads of gear in ali cases that used to be the norm in ad photo days, but for general purpose photography my minimum is one camera body, three lenses [though one is very small] and a selection of filters. Also a point-and-shoot compact. 

This lot does take a sizeable chunk out of the miserable RyanAir 10kg limit, so I _wear_ it. I have a safari jacket with great big pockets and I distribute my gizmos around this AND under that a fishing waistcoat with lots of pocket in it AND under that a shirt with extra-large chest pockets which I had made in Singapore to my spec. [Billy The Sikh on Orchard Rd. £24/shirt made to measure in your choice of style and fabric. Brilliant.]

Along with the camera gear go the 2x MP3 players [1 jazz/1 classical], mob phone, all sorts - I just keep piling stuff into pockets till they're full.

It's a bit of a palaver dealing with all this hardware come security check time but you've got to be really organised travelling with camera gear, whatever, so I just take my time, unload all the pockets and reassemble it all once thru.

Never had the least glance as I board the plane, bulging in all directions.

Another photographer I correspond with said he checked with an airline before going to Ecuador from LA. "If you are wearing it, it's not baggage" he was told. He took a 5"x4" plate camera, lenses and film holders and boxes of 5"x4" film in his jacket!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

bob_bob said:


> Spot on really.
> 
> With all these drunken hordes and mobs on planes its a true miracle aircraft are not dropping from the sky on a daily basis, charred bodies strewn across the countryside.
> 
> I also flew with Laker, I suspect thats almost a swear word here lol, people lined up in the lounge begging for tickets, aircraft full of drunken sweaty hoi polloi reading the Sun...that flight was worse than my two week E&E course in Arctic Norway, I left the aircraft shaking and in need of a stiff drink or something to calm my nerves; it was hell.


I've never really been on any flight with a bunch of drunks...I did get really plastered when flying from phoenix to gatwick (trying to drink myself to sleep and beat jet lag)...it didn't work...in the eeuu...they will deny anyone boarding who is obviously drunk...though few piolts have snuck on


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

chrisnation said:


> Well, folks, after we've had various spiky versions of who won't fly with whom/read what/eat where, how about something more useful, like taking more stuff on board for free?
> 
> I'm a photographer. I no longer schlepp the cart-loads of gear in ali cases that used to be the norm in ad photo days, but for general purpose photography my minimum is one camera body, three lenses [though one is very small] and a selection of filters. Also a point-and-shoot compact.
> 
> ...


I've done this with boxes of OXO's believe it or not, my hold luggage was overweight and my handluggage was bulging at the seams with no room to spare as they made me put it in the frame thingy to make sure it was the regulation size. Anyhow, rather officious woman told me lose the excess or pay a stupid amount. So off I toddled, unzipped my case and proceeded to stuff my pockets full of OXO's. All 3 kilo's of the beauties. To say she was seething is an understatement but she had to let me travel, without any excess to pay. Though now this gimmick is on line I do not think it will be long before certain airlines make you empty your pockets and charge you for the fluff in them much less cameras or OXO's.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

*OXO overload*



JoCatalunya said:


> I've done this with boxes of OXO's believe it or not, my hold luggage was overweight and my handluggage was bulging at the seams with no room to spare as they made me put it in the frame thingy to make sure it was the regulation size. Anyhow, rather officious woman told me lose the excess or pay a stupid amount. So off I toddled, unzipped my case and proceeded to stuff my pockets full of OXO's. All 3 kilo's of the beauties. To say she was seething is an understatement but she had to let me travel, without any excess to pay. Though now this gimmick is on line I do not think it will be long before certain airlines make you empty your pockets and charge you for the fluff in them much less cameras or OXO's.


The question rises - 3kgs of OXO? That's an awful lot of gravy. How long does it take you to get through that lot?

I once made the mistake of agreeing to take jars of Branston Pickle to Port of Spain, Trinidad. Weighty stuff, Branston Pickle. I packed 4 jars of it in a box, surrounded by books. 

I went via Tobago on a package hols 'cattle truck' and had to fly on to PoS. Much hot and sweaty schlepping of heavy box of books and pickle, plus suitcase for a month's stay plus loads of artist's oils and guaches, watercolour blocks and charcoals for the HMB [see below]

Trini customs asked me what was in the box. "Books". They didn't bother to look, so if importing Branston Pickle, or any foodstuff, into Trini is not allowed, I got away with it. 

Later in my visit, me and The High Maintenance Blonde went to a supermarket that was like a Waitrose compared to her usual Tesco. There on the deli counter-top, like guardsmen on parade, were rows of jars of Branston-blasted-Pickle!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Got to admit the only time I have ever encountered drunks on a plane is when I have flown to New York business class with British Airways....they start off with a glass of champagne and don't stop drinking until they are coming into land


----------

